

Google Says Good-Bye to Black Navigation Bar, Introduces "Google Bar"  - meganrosedickey
http://www.launch.is/blog/google-says-good-bye-to-black-navigation-bar-introduces-goog.html

======
atomicdog
"It takes up precious screen space... so we've replaced it with a fatter bar
that takes up even more space."

